# amitriptyline for anxiety related ibs-d



## Dia25 (Jun 18, 2016)

Has anyone had a luck with amitriptyline for anxiety related ibs-d? I've read a lot of success stories but none where the main trigger was anxiety.
I've just been prescribed it but the side effects are making me nervous!
I seem to only get it if I'm going on a car journey, going into a meeting at work or basically anywhere where I feel trapped and don't have immediate access to a loo is when my body decides it needs to go!
Thank you


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

I took it, not for IBS, but for insomnia for a few months in the past. It caused severe weight gain (+10lbs in a month) even at a low dosage. I stopped taking it.


----------

